# Upgrade head unit in 2012 Armada



## jebruns (Aug 29, 2021)

We'd like to upgrade the head unit in our 2012 Armada. It is a platinum version we bought new. The stereo is okay, but now dated. We'd like to get better bluetooth capability, Android Auto, ability to play SD and USB and XM radio. I've installed new head units in other vehicles over the years, so I do have experience. We are not audiophiles, just looking for a more modern experience. Need to have all the existing functions also, of course. Like temp controls, vehicle info, etc, etc. And all of the steering wheel and dash controls need to still work. And I really don't want to modify/cut up the dash. 

Thanks for any direction on this.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

jebruns said:


> We'd like to upgrade the head unit in our 2012 Armada. It is a platinum version we bought new. The stereo is okay, but now dated. We'd like to get better bluetooth capability, Android Auto, ability to play SD and USB and XM radio. I've installed new head units in other vehicles over the years, so I do have experience. We are not audiophiles, just looking for a more modern experience. Need to have all the existing functions also, of course. Like temp controls, vehicle info, etc, etc. And all of the steering wheel and dash controls need to still work. And I really don't want to modify/cut up the dash.
> 
> Thanks for any direction on this.


Go to Crutchfield.com and check out what they have to offer, or call their sales people for suggestions. They often provide instructions, wiring adapters and anything else you may need for the swap. They also have lifetime tech support and are great when it comes to warranty issues. I've been dealing with them since the late-80s!


----------

